# Longest Time Snowboarding?



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Wish there is winter in our country so that I could share my longest time snowboarding, ha ha LOL :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

ALMOST beat you out justagirl.
my record is 10 hours.

from 10 in the morning till 8 at night.

i did not move for the next 2 days.:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh, now I understand how hard must it be to work overtime for snowboarding


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

geline said:


> Wish there is winter in our country so that I could share my longest time snowboarding, ha ha LOL :0


I now how that feels. I live on the coast of GA--no snow here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

do you take trips to wintery places? to try the skiing/snowboarding?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

its been many a time that me and my crew have been up to the mountain for first runs at 8 in the morning and rode till close at 4 30, then went straight to the back country for booters and rails...but as my name says...i must...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah, I have never gone ro a resort where the lifts are open longer than 8 hours. So, 8 hours.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

One time on a full moon me and my friend rode our local boarding place from 11pm until noon the next day! talk about being spent


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

eh, no marathons for me yet... probably only about 8 hours in one day.

Could have gone longer last year one day, but my goggles froze up - not good when you're bombing down the back country :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

the longest i went non-stop was last year..from 9am to 10pm..i made sure i had plenty of water and food in my backpack


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

i was out for about 9 stright.
when i stayed at the mountian i probably went for about 12 hours but i took a break in the middle to go in a sauna


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

10 hours bitches:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

8 hours on my first day boarding ever. Needless to say, every part of my body was sore in the morning.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

8am-10pm BAM


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

8hrs cause they close the resorts early around me. It be cool to do like 12hrs if i could handle it.


----------

